# trouble importing illustrator CS4 artwork into signgo pro



## kashandkushCE (Dec 29, 2009)

hello everyone, my name is martin, im having a bit of trouble . when i import my illustrator files into signgo it opens but the art work does not show. however there is a small box that appears in the lower left corner of the signgo screen. ive tried changing the file format of the artwork but it doesnt work. can anyone assist me in solving this problem? thank you.


----------



## Invizzible (Feb 5, 2009)

After you've imported the image into SignGo, press ctrl-alt-c to convert the image. Sometimes that's all it takes.

Another thing you can do is save your image in Illustrator to version 10 or an even earlier version. SignGo seems to like legacy .ai files. You didn't mention what file type you were using but .ai works good for me.

Let me know how it works out.


----------



## kashandkushCE (Dec 29, 2009)

whats up paul, everything worked out perfect, i did what you suggested and it worked. thanks to you
my cutter is up and running. the day will come when i can say screw Uncle Sam. but for now i wish you good luck and have fun. Happy New Year.


----------



## Invizzible (Feb 5, 2009)

Glad to hear you're up and running. Which method worked for you? Pressing ctrl-alt-c or saving to a previous version?

If you ever need help with SignGo again just give me a holler. I'd be glad to help.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

I have to save to ai version for for signgo to use them. Anything higher and I normally end up with a blank screen.

I have a issue were the freehand tool and node editor do not work.
Have a post on the signgo forum but after couple of weeks no resolution as of yet.

Mark


----------



## kashandkushCE (Dec 29, 2009)

pressing the ctrl-alt-keys worked for me, so im gonna stick with that. i was so excited it worked, i did not try using the other method yet. but i will definatly try it. thanks again Paul.


----------



## driftbunny (Apr 1, 2012)

kashandkushCE said:


> hello everyone, my name is martin, im having a bit of trouble . when i import my illustrator files into signgo it opens but the art work does not show. however there is a small box that appears in the lower left corner of the signgo screen. ive tried changing the file format of the artwork but it doesnt work. can anyone assist me in solving this problem? thank you.



Hi guys, I'm having the same issue with my Signgo. I've tried using ctrl+alt+c and I've also tried saving as an illustrator 10 file.


Anything i'm missing?


----------

